

I've never really liked Steve Jobs and I see no reason to start now - jacobr
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2011/10/jobs.html

======
jones1618
Harsh but true. Everyone seems to want to grant him instant sainthood. For
instance, CNET's reporter asked Woz if he'd compare Jobs to Einstein or
Edison. Steve suppressed rolling his eyes and very diplomatically offered,
"No, he was more like Disney. He wasn't a lab guy."

Ultimately, he'll be remembered as the tenacious, aesthetic, a __hole who
fought, not for form over function exactly, but tightly controlled function
wrapped in even more carefully crafted, instantly intuitive form.

I hope history paints a more balanced picture than the eulogies will, this
week. Apple is Egypt. Its products are daring monuments, like the pyramids or
the sphynx. However much they were inspired, in part, by its Pharaoh prince,
Steve Jobs, history shouldn't forget the hordes of sweating engineers and
artists that erected those monuments for us all to enjoy.

